# Need advice...



## bud (Apr 6, 2009)

Well as a fan of Nintendo, I have got sucked into the hype of the DSi. It looks cool, but I am not sure if it'll be worth the money. I have a DS and DS Lite already, but that can't compare to how much has improved on the DSi. I don't play DS that much (last time I played was like 2 months ago), but I am starting to get urges to play now. So would you say that the DSi is a must buy even with my circumstances?

Also, I need some more advice. Well I own a flash cartridge (R4DS to be exact) and I already know it won't work on the DSi, I was wondering if I should go back to obtaining an actual copy of a game instead of my old terms. Should I keep it and continue my old terms, sell it, or keep it as an option to try out games before I buy?

Advice is very appreciated!


----------



## Placktor (Apr 6, 2009)

worth every cent...
also whats R4DS


----------



## NikoKing (Apr 6, 2009)

I hate it, but of course, you never judge a book's cover.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 6, 2009)

Don't sell an illegal device!! Throw it out!!


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 6, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Don't sell an illegal device!! Throw it out!!


You moron, you need to sell it to get your monies back.  :throwingrottenapples:


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 6, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But it's illegal! :throwingrottenapples:


----------



## dude12 (Apr 6, 2009)

its great!


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 6, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's why you sell it to someone else so they get in trouble!


----------



## KingofHearts (Apr 6, 2009)

I say buy it!


----------



## bud (Apr 6, 2009)

Well I think I'm going to keep the R4, but I think I'll use it just as a try before I buy kinda plan. that way i can save money. 
The DSi looks so tempting to buy with its awesome awesomeness plus the fact it is a major step forward in the DS systems. the battery life i can deal with too as i always use my DS Lite on the lowest setting anyway. I think I'll get it  Maybe I can ask if my dad can get it if I get good grades at the end of this semester! ^_^  *shudders at the exams*




			
				Placktor said:
			
		

> worth every cent...
> also whats R4DS


It is a type of flash cartridge for the Nintendo DS. It was also one of the best at its time. Flash cartridges are basically a normal DS cartridge but with a Micro SD card slot at the back (well most are at least). On the Micro SD card, you could upload real Nintendo DS games and homebrew DS games to it and be able to play them on the Nintendo DS. Some DS games actually can run faster using these cartridges, but others can have compatibility issues. Yes it CAN be illegal, but it depends on HOW you use it. 
I'm not the best with definitions but that basically sums it up. But anyways, I think I'll stay a true fan of Nintendo and buy their DS games instead, but also using the TBYB method


----------



## Smarty9911 (Apr 6, 2009)

You should buy R4DSi.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 6, 2009)

bud said:
			
		

> Well I think I'm going to keep the R4, but I think I'll use it just as a try before I buy kinda plan. that way i can save money.
> The DSi looks so tempting to buy with its awesome awesomeness plus the fact it is a major step forward in the DS systems. the battery life i can deal with too as i always use my DS Lite on the lowest setting anyway. I think I'll get it  Maybe I can ask if my dad can get it if I get good grades at the end of this semester! ^_^  *shudders at the exams*
> 
> 
> ...


You make me sick.


----------



## bud (Apr 6, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> bud said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What? Please explain how.


----------



## KingofHearts (Apr 6, 2009)

bud said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't take it personal. Its because you type a lot. XP


----------



## Smarty9911 (Apr 6, 2009)

Yeah, tell me! My ladyfriend has one of those!


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 6, 2009)

bud said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tye shuns all those who do illegal things against his amor, Ninty.


----------



## bud (Apr 6, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> bud said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for the update, but what's wrong with the TBYB method?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 6, 2009)

bud said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who actually does that? Most of the time, you'll end up using it anyways.


----------



## bud (Apr 6, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> bud said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Along with my TBYB method, I'll also use it from time to time if I need another cartridge for multi-pak play when my friend who has not bothered to get a DS comes over (but we barely play DS multiplayer anyway), and maybe play homebrew games from time to time (rarely play them to begin with XD), but other than those uses that's all I'll use it for from now on


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 6, 2009)

bud said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's wrong with it?! YOU'RE STEALING!! IT'S THEFT!! Here you are with your (illegal) R4, able to download an play any DS game you want, when the rest of the world has to pay $30 per game. You're ripping off Nintendo and everyone else. Just don't do it. It's WRONG.


----------



## reedstr16 (Apr 6, 2009)

l say get it! its awesome! and sell that weird thing. i am posting this on my dsi


----------



## Placktor (Apr 6, 2009)

Get It ITs worth It i Would pay 200 For IT...well mabye lol


----------



## bud (Apr 7, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> bud said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ummm did you hear the fact that i'll only be TRYING the game out? If i like it, I will consider getting it then delete the game, if I don't like it, I won't get it and delete the game. Far as I'm concerned, it's just a way of preventing me from buying games I will hate after getting and that way it will save me money. That way my game collection for the DS would consist of games that I enjoyed and would still enjoy playing. I already have a DS game that I deeply regret buying and I don't want to make that make that mistake again. The TBYB method will help me with buying only games that I will not get bored of easily which would save me money.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 7, 2009)

bud said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're still pirating. It doesn't matter how long you play a game. Even if you're "trying before you buy", it's still illegal. Can't you just go the legal way and _rent_ the games first?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 7, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> bud said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No one wants to take the drama out of renting.


----------



## Nic (Apr 7, 2009)

Ich beraten Sie halten mit Ihrem DS Light. Warum? Da die R4DS kann nur auf diesen Systemen. 1. DS Light sowie die regelm


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 7, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> Ich beraten Sie halten mit Ihrem DS Light. Warum? Da die R4DS kann nur auf diesen Systemen. 1. DS Light sowie die regelm


----------



## Nic (Apr 7, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Mr_Hobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Ich beraten Sie halten mit Ihrem DS Light. Warum? Da die R4DS kann nur auf diesen Systemen. 1. DS Light sowie die regelm


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 7, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nic (Apr 7, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Mr_Hobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 7, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nic (Apr 7, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Mr_Hobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I sure am. Now I feel like getting my topic 3,000 views in the next hour.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 7, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then why don't you keep the German in _your_ thread.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 7, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> What's wrong with it?! YOU'RE STEALING!! IT'S THEFT!! Here you are with your (illegal) R4, able to download an play any DS game you want, when the rest of the world has to pay $30 per game. You're ripping off Nintendo and everyone else. Just don't do it. It's WRONG.


oo, I'm getting one of those. You save a fortune!

^^


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 7, 2009)

Lewis said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's illegal. <_<


----------



## Furry Sparks (Apr 7, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Lewis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So?

And there's no point in getting a DSi if you already have a DS. End of story.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 7, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Lewis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats why I'm getting it.   :yay:


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 7, 2009)

Lewis said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tom  claps.

Congrats on ticking Tye off.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 7, 2009)

Lewis  laughs.


----------



## John102 (Apr 7, 2009)

if you have a ds there's almost no point in getting one. You should save up for an ipod touch.


----------



## Conor (Apr 7, 2009)

Its funny how this thread about whether to get a DSi has gone from DSi Advice to Illegal flash cards to speaking German.  fftopic:


----------



## bud (Apr 7, 2009)

Conor said:
			
		

> Its funny how this thread about whether to get a DSi has gone from DSi Advice to Illegal flash cards to speaking German.  fftopic:


Well stuff happens XD

@Tyeforce
I DO agree with the renting thing, but I don't have the A. Time B. Money and C. Rental stores for DS games except Microplay, but it's too far way. On top of that my parents don't like to drive me places a lot.


----------



## Ricano (Apr 7, 2009)

waste of time and money


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 7, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> So?
> 
> And there's no point in getting a DSi if you already have a DS. End of story.


This.

Besides, IMO, DSi is for casuals.


----------



## bud (Apr 7, 2009)

Well my friend, Matthew (aka gobema75) got one today. I am hoping to go to his house to check his DSi out this weekend. That will greatly affect my decision on whether I should get it.


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (Apr 7, 2009)

Lewis said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're a moron.


----------



## Elliot (Apr 7, 2009)

Well i guess you should buy it because it's different in ways

1. You can take pictures with it. 
2. You can do games that has to be you doing stuff like moving around for example= Wario Ware Snapped!w/e its named.
3.Internet
4.The screen is bigger than the ds's.
5.  It comes in blue =D.
6.It has a SD card slot thingy.


----------



## bud (Apr 7, 2009)

Is the larger screen noticeably larger?


----------



## Lewis (Apr 7, 2009)

Conor said:
			
		

> Its funny how this thread about whether to get a DSi has gone from DSi Advice to Illegal flash cards to speaking German.  fftopic:


Hows that funny?

It has not gone back to the original topic now your  fftopic:


----------



## Muh Pit (Apr 7, 2009)

I said its terrible.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 7, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O RLY?

DSiWare, DSi Camera, DSi Sound, DSi Browser, bigger and brighter screens, improved Wi-Fi, etc. There are _many_ reasons to get a DSi, even if you have a regular DS.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 7, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It plays the same games. That's your argument, isn't it? If it plays the same games, then how does that make it casual? Sure, there's the camera and everything, but you don't need to be casual to enjoy it. AND there's DSiWare, which, like WiiWare, will have many core games.


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 7, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, casuals always buy the next best thing even though the they have the same thing. DSi = DSLite 1.5


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 7, 2009)

bud said:
			
		

> Conor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't rent games, either. If I buy it and end up not liking it, oh well. If I really don't want it, I can just give it to someone for their birthday or something. (NEVER sell to GameStop!) Even if I didn't like it, I still get Club Nintendo Coins for it, so it's not a total loss. And you should be able to get a pretty good idea of what the game is like simply by reading reviews and watching gameplay videos. That's what I do.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 7, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So you admit that it's different.


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 7, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> bud said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But you still bought Sonic and the Black Knight even though everyone but Nintendo Power panned that game.


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 7, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, but not that much. 

Whoop dee doo! A camera. Your family probably has one you can borrow.
Whoop dee doo! An MP3 player. You probably have an iPod already.
Whoop dee doo! A voice recorder. Go catch tons of Chatots by Sunnyshore.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 7, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I should've said that differently. I meant that I watch gameplay videos on YouTube. I never listen to reviews. And if it's a franchise that I absolutely love, like Sonic or Zelda, I get the new game no matter what, first day.


----------



## -C*- (Apr 7, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> What's wrong with it?! YOU'RE STEALING!! IT'S THEFT!! Here you are with your (illegal) R4, able to download an play any DS game you want, when the rest of the world has to pay $30 per game. You're ripping off Nintendo and everyone else. Just don't do it. It's WRONG.


I like how you say he's ripping off Nintendo when Nintendo is ripping you all off.

"Let's release the same thing only with more useless crap and less of the core essentials, then release the core essentials as a peripheral and/or addon!"


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 7, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and that's why Sega keeps making crap games.
Blasted supporters.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 7, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Casual core.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 7, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can't _play games_ with the camera, can you? No. Plus you can do a whole bunch of cool stuff with your pictures.
An iPod can't do everything DSi Sound can do. Plus, it's a lot nicer to only have to carry around a DSi instead of a DS and iPod.
LOL. Chatter lets you record, like, 2 seconds of sound, and it distorts it on top of that. That's a horrible substitute.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 7, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So Mega Man 9 is casual-core?


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 7, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's nothing useless about the DSi, and no core essentials were removed. And there are no DSi add-ons.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 7, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love Sonic and the Black Knight. If people would actually give it a chance and play it instead of listening to IGN's horribly flawed review, then they'd see that it's actually a good game.


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 7, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1.It's called Photoshop.
2. So when your DSi gets lost, it's like losing a camera, a gaming software and a voice recorder! Amazing!
3. Can the DSi let you record your voice _and_ play a game at the same time? I don't think so.


----------



## -C*- (Apr 7, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here's the thing.

Your phone most likely has a camera.  It can record voice if it has a camera, I'm sure about that.  And who knows, maybe it can even play music.  I say this because you bought a DSi, surely your rich ass has a nice phone, too.

Can the DSi make phone calls to phones?  Oh my God, no.

Can the DSi text message your friends?  Oh my God, no.


You're just defending a ploy to wring more money out of the dwindling Nintendo fanbase and out of the casual market.


----------



## -C*- (Apr 7, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It removed the GBA slot.

That's pretty essential if you like to play GBA games.


----------



## Mimsie (Apr 7, 2009)

Screw the DSi and drink a beer...


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (Apr 7, 2009)

Besides the big differences the DSi has from the DS, I have a perfectly good excuse for getting a DSi. I've had the same DS since it came out in 2004, and it's all beat up and scratched up from my cousin's dog trampling over it plus me dropping it a few times.


----------



## NikoKing (Apr 7, 2009)

BerryManga said:
			
		

> Screw the DSi and drink a beer...


You do realize 75% of the members here are not aged enough to drink alcohol...


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 7, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, IGN this. IGN that. Have you read other reviews? 

Most of them gave it a 5 -6 out of 10. Oh wow! 5 is better than 3 so I'll get it now!

Don't keep assuming that all people haven't played Sonic and the Black Knight. I rented that game and watched the intro, played a few minutes of it, took it back to Blockbuster and tried to refund my money.


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (Apr 7, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's your fault for getting rid of your Game Boy Advanced. You should've kept it.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 7, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not meant to be a replacement for Photoshop. And Photoshop doesn't have face recognition, does it?
Why would you lose your DSi? What, would you rather have the camera and everything be add-ons? Yeah, that wouldn't get bulky.
Neither can Pok


----------



## -C*- (Apr 7, 2009)

Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...I didn't?

It ruins the whole "LESS THINGS IN ONE" argument because it's making you lug around another handheld in case you get the urge to play a GBA game.


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 7, 2009)

Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> Besides the big differences the DSi has from the DS, I have a perfectly good excuse for getting a DSi. I've had the same DS since it came out in 2004, and it's all beat up and scratched up from my cousin's dog trampling over it plus me dropping it a few times.


Then you sir, deserve a DSi.
Unlike Tye who still has a perfectly working DSLite.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 7, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL

I _hate_ phones. I've never had one, nor do I have any intention of getting one. The DSi is a game system, not a cell phone.

And I'm not rich. Far from it.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 7, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's why you keep your old DS. <_<


----------



## -C*- (Apr 7, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The DSi is a game system, not a camera.

:O


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 7, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But it incorporates the camera into gameplay, i.e. WarioWare: Snapped!


----------



## Gabby (Apr 7, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you talk to anyone ever?


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 7, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Win.


----------



## NikoKing (Apr 7, 2009)

Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> Besides the big differences the DSi has from the DS, I have a perfectly good excuse for getting a DSi. I've had the same DS since it came out in 2004, and it's all beat up and scratched up from my cousin's dog trampling over it plus me dropping it a few times.


Same thing here, and that's why I'm buying a DSi.  Plus My old DS Phat is scratched and the stylus doesn't work.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 7, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can't judge a game from a few minutes of play!


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 7, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Toad Kart 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bought it because _I wanted it_. And I'm glad I did. It's AWESOME.


----------



## -C*- (Apr 7, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...you know what?

I'm done.

I give in.

Enjoy your waste of money.

I have sensible people to talk to.


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 7, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sonic + Sword = No.
Sonic + Werewolf = No.
Sonic + Speed = Yes.

I remember the good old days where you only had to jump over enemies to kill them.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 7, 2009)

Gabby said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, but not on the phone. I don't see the appeal. Why not just talk to people in person? And don't get me started on texting... >_<


----------



## Gabby (Apr 7, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes you can.


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 7, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHICH IS CASUAL.


----------



## bud (Apr 7, 2009)

lol

@tyeforce
you said on the other pages about better wi-fi? in what way?


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 7, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It wasn't a waste. I love it. <3

You probably would, too, if you got one.


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (Apr 7, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Toad Kart 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well it's Tyeforce's choice what he does with his money. 

I personally think the DSi is really cool, actually. Way better then the regular DS definetly.


----------



## Gabby (Apr 7, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Gabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What about long distant friends?

That don't have AIM.


----------



## NikoKing (Apr 7, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same here, just collecting rings and killing Dr. Robotnik (Eggman is a dumb name, Robotnik is more bad-ass.)


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 7, 2009)

bud said:
			
		

> lol
> 
> @tyeforce
> you said on the other pages about better wi-fi? in what way?


It adds WPA and WPA2 support, as well as improved wireless connection.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 7, 2009)

Gabby said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E-mail.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 7, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's _nothing_ wrong with Sonic having a sword. It doesn't slow him down at all. In fact, Sonic and the Black Knight is just as fast if not faster than Unleashed. And, hate to break it to you, but Eggman's name has _always_ been Eggman in Japan. Stupid SoA decided to change it. Finally they fixed the Eggman/Robotnik name issue in Sonic Adventure. I've always liked the name Eggman better, anyway.


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 7, 2009)

I give up. Tye is too blinded by the DSi camera to realize that Nintendo is milking the crap out of him.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 7, 2009)

Gabby said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, no you can't. Just like you can't judge a book by a few minutes of reading.


----------



## Thunder (Apr 7, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> I give up. Tye is too blinded by the DSi camera to realize that Nintendo is milking the crap out of him.


Okay.. What does it matter so much to you that he bought it? Did he use your money?


----------



## NikoKing (Apr 7, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah... okay.  Didn't know about that I guess.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 7, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> I give up. Tye is too blinded by the DSi camera to realize that Nintendo is milking the crap out of him.


Lol. You act as if Nintendo is stealing from me. _I_ bought my DSi, along with _all_ of my Nintendo games and systems, _myself_. Because I _like_ them. Is there any problem with that?


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 7, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Gabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes you can.
Read the first few chapters of Twilight.
Vampires that glitter instead of burning in the sun? Jesus Christ.


----------



## NikoKing (Apr 7, 2009)

lol,  To the people here, just respect other's opinions and deal with them.


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 7, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, you tend to think in the short term things don't you?
What I'm saying is, in the long run, if people keep buying casual crap that Nintendo pulls off, they're better off changing their name to Fisher Price.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 7, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


People have different tastes in books, and the same is true for games. I have never read Twilight, but it doesn't really appeal to me, so I doubt I'd ever read it. I rarely read books, anyway. But it's pretty obvious that _some_ people must like Twilight. Looks around. About 50% of all girls like Twilight now. I'd say it must be doing pretty well, which means it _must_ be good, at least to the millions of people who are crazy about it. You have to remember that _your_ opinion isn't _everyone's_ opinion, nor is it fact.


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 7, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fixed.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 7, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Honestly, why do you care so much? It's not hurting you at all. Nintendo is only doing good. They're bringing more people into gaming. And even if those people start of as casuals...you have to start somewhere. The casuals are the core gamers of the future. And it's not like Nintendo isn't making core games.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 7, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And you prove my point even more.


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 7, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, I care because it also affects the core gamers.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 7, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How?


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 7, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, it's fact that 100% of 8-12 year olds like Twilight. Proof? Look at that chick named XoxMimmixoX


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 7, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My brother is 12, and he _hates_ Twilight. So do all of his friends.


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 7, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


More Casual games and less core games = Ninty gamers moving onto PS3/360.
Besides, Ninty's "core" games are recycled trash. If Nintendo decides to make an original game that doesn't have The Legend of, Super Smash, Super Mario, I'll just ask my great-grand kids if it was any good.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 7, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But the reoccurring themes are what make Nintendo games so great.

Anyway, I'm done for now because Fringe is on.


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 7, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


By recurring themes, you mean the overused "Princess is in trouble, <insert hero name> should save her" theme? Yes. Oh my god, Nintendo is a genius. By the way, how's Wii Music Tye?


----------



## Smarty9911 (Apr 7, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah it's good, I beat the whole game in one day, which happened to be Christmas! Yay!


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 7, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, they're just my type of games. Games like Halo and all that just don't appeal to me. And I've played them, too. I just don't like them.

Anyway, Wii Music is great! It really got me into music.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 8, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> O RLY?
> 
> DSiWare, DSi Camera, DSi Sound, DSi Browser, bigger and brighter screens, improved Wi-Fi, etc. There are _many_ reasons to get a DSi, even if you have a regular DS.


DSiWare - is that like the Wii Shop channel?
DSi Camera - what can you use that for?
DSi Sound - has the DSi better sound than the DS lite or something?
DSi Browser - Is it build in like for example like the PSP?

How is the Wi-Fi improved?

^^


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (Apr 8, 2009)

Lewis said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DSiWare is like WiiWare from the Wii Shop Channel.

DSiCamera is used to take pictures and then you can mess with them.

DSi Sound lets you either record sound and mess with it, or upload music from your computer. (You do this by saving the music to your SD Card and then using the little SD Card in the side of the DSi)

DSi Browser, you just download it from the DSi Shop for free.

As for the wifi being improved, I heard that you disconnect less often.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 8, 2009)

Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> Lewis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok thanks, DSi has a SD card reader! thats great.


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (Apr 8, 2009)

Lewis said:
			
		

> Toad Kart 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't tell if you're being sarcastic or not.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 8, 2009)

Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> I can't tell if you're being sarcastic or not.


Im not being sarcastic.


----------

